# Side creeks



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wondering if fishing the side creeks this time of year would be a good idea?Going to try it this weekend!Any advice would be very helpful.Thanks.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bigtime said:


> Just wondering if fishing the side creeks this time of year would be a good idea?Going to try it this weekend!Any advice would be very helpful.Thanks.


hello bigtime,
You had 76 people looking for your stats,/profile AND you didn't list a city below your name,,,
we don't know what "side creeks" (where) your talking about.
ANYWAY,,,
I was taught a lesson the other night when I was catfish'n at the mouth of a feeder creek. The two 'young'uns' that were sitting/ pitching jigs across from us said "Wait till the street-lights come on"!
Soon as the lights snapped on,,, they started catching sauger and smallies,
in 4' of water along shore. I casted for 3 hrs when the sun was up,,, and never had a hit!??? 
Nuff Said


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

WHat side creek were you fishing in Doboy? Looks like were from the same area and I'm always looking for new spots on the river


----------

